# Bolero - questions



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Mainly because of Peter's attitude on this forum and the spaciousness and general design of the 600 compact I'm in the process of buying one. I have some questions. I would like to fit a water filter but I suspect getting at the water pipe to fit one may be difficult.
I also would like to add the odd shelf, cup rack etc. What would be the best way to attach fitments to theouter walls?
Finally I'm hoping to tow a small car, am I limited to something like a smart car or coluld I tow my wife's Corsa or similar?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

mhaze said:


> Hi All
> 
> Mainly because of Peter's attitude on this forum and the spaciousness and general design of the 600 compact I'm in the process of buying one. I have some questions. I would like to fit a water filter but I suspect getting at the water pipe to fit one may be difficult.
> I also would like to add the odd shelf, cup rack etc. What would be the best way to attach fitments to theouter walls?
> Finally I'm hoping to tow a small car, am I limited to something like a smart car or coluld I tow my wife's Corsa or similar?


Hi send us a PM with your details and we will give you a reply.Certainly Ash who has a Bolero tried towing a Smart car last weekend and he seemed to think it was ok.Peter.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New Bolero*

Hi

I have just had a look at the Swift website re towing info for the 600. 
The maximum recommended trailer weight is 1090kg. I yow a Corsa and the model I tow weighs 1005 kg according to the weighbridge.

A Smart car weighs about 700 kg.

Are you planning on towing using an A frame or trailer. A trailer will weigh about 300 kg - but do a lot of research.

Sorry I can't help with your technical questions as I am clueless in that respect. You could always send a PM to Swift.

Russell


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have to say I am mightly impressed with the speed of replies from Swift. I am beginning to look at them in a new light. Looks like Rapido knew what he was doing when he stuck with them for his new one.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Towing*

Hi

Sorry - forgot to say.....

Have a very thorough search of the forum for "A Frame" and "Smart". Some people say you should not tow a Smart in this way, other views differ. Ask a Smart dealer too.

Personally, I tow the Corsa on an A frame and I wil be glad to see the back of the thing.

Russell


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*towing*

I tow a smart Cabriolet which weighs in at 700kg
My trailer is over 300kg
but my maximum trailer weight is 1300 kg with a Bessie E560
Think you'll be very near your limit with other cars.
Smallest I saw was Hyundai Amica but when her indoors saw it she nearly p***** herself laughing and wouldn't entertain the idea of it..lol
There is no way I would put my Smart on an A frame
I've only done short distances so far but it handles like a dream
Barry


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

We tow a Perudua Kalisa as it is our 2nd car. Weighs 770 kg with 4 doors etc. Tows extremely well and is much cheaper than a Smart car which we hated!
Having said all that we are debating not towing at all and just hiring if we need a car. It is certainly a lot cheaper and makes using the MH much more fun to drive with no worries about legalities etc.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

There is a limit on towing an unbraked trailer of 750kg (which a car effectively is on a dolly or a frame), hence the reason why the cars MGW needs to be less than 750kg's. The exception to this is in an emergency for recovery. See below for general guidance;

" A road vehicle, usually (but not necessarily) two wheeled, towed by a motor vehicle.Given the above dictionary definition, it is fairly clear that anything attached to the towball and having wheels in contact with the ground is a trailer. This includes cars on ‘A’ frames and dollies. Bearing in mind that the unbraked towing limit of 750 kgs refers to Maximum Gross Weight (i.e. the figure on the towed cars VIN plate) and not to actual weight, it severely restricts the options. The only cars I know of with a MGW of less than 750 kgs is the Aixam range. These are around 450 to 550 kgs.

There are strict regulations on braked trailers and, whilst a braked ‘A’ frame attached to a towed car constitutes a braked trailer, it is not legal for transportation as it cannot comply with EC71/320. With car dollies, the situation is somewhat different. Under regulation 83 of the Road Vehicles (construction & Use) Regulations 1986 (SI.1986/1078) Amending Regulations, a car dolly, with a car in place, will be considered as two trailers. This is legal for recovery but, under the Road Traffic Regulations Act 1984 (Schedule 6) the combination is limited to 40 mph on motorways and dual carriageways and 20 mph elsewhere.

Note that there is a very specific difference between recovery and transportation. Recovery is the removal of a broken down vehicle to a place of safety. It does not include removing a rotor arm (for instance) and travelling the length and breadth of the country. The police are well aware of the difference due to the regulations covering Tachographs and Operators Licences. Recovery vehicles are exempt.

It is well known that some countries in the EEC tend to overlook the regulations (the UK included) but some countries don’t. The situation regarding enforcement could change at any time and, as a result.

Andy - Swift technical


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Andy

So it looks like a smart on a braked trailer. BTW I pmed you Peter but it looks like it was not sent as it is in my outbox and not my sentbox - so how do I actually send a pm


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Mhaze,
We have your PM thanks we will email you with a response on Monday - I just need to check some things at work if thats okay, 
thanks Andy


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

mhaze said:


> Thanks Andy


Hey,how good is that?Thanks Andy.Peter.


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

Brilliant  

Have just relooked at a 630EK at Spinneys and a part from an ill fitting habitation door, easily fixed, the rest of the build quality looks spot on. So as soon as I've sorted money my order will go in to Spinneys who have been first class. I hope by the time I get my van all the fixes spoken about on this forum will have filtered into production, this will be the only van I will probably ever have so it has to last. Speaking of lasting is it worthwhile having the underside waxoiled?

Mhaze


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

I just want to say how grateful I am to swifts for all the help and advicce I wish all firms behaved in the same way. They'll certainly get our order.

Thanks again

Mick


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

We have fitted water filter its very easy as pipes are under seat... :wink: 
as for fixing shelves use double sided tap with small screws.. :roll: 
we towed a friends smart car could not tell we had it on the back, going to get one soon


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I have asked this in the other thread but no one replied  does anyone else with a Bolero have trouble with radio reception in the cab...............ours is terrible and apparently due to the poor aerial.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Briarose,
I will check and see why you are having an issue of poor reception and come back to you,
Andy - Swift


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Andy from day one when we collected the Bolero we had poor reception, so our Son pulled the set out and he said the aerial connection had a extension to it and there was a poor connection that looked as if it had been wrapped around with pvc tape.

Last week we were in UK Camping Lincoln (to have bike rack fitted) and asked the guy there to have a look and he said that anytime he moved the cable near to the set the reception lost all radio reception.

He suggested we buy a stick on screen aerial to take direct to the set but we don't feel that having spent £40,000 on a MH we fancy doing that.

We had thought about getting an auto electrician in to see what they could suggest/do at this moment we can only really play CDs whilst on the move.

Its nothing major but just one of those small things that we would like to put right.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Briarose,
I agree thats not right, I will get one of my electrical engineers to look into it in the morning and come back with some suggestions on how to fix it. 
Andy - Swift


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Andy we would appreciate that.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I know I'm running the risk of having my head chopped off by all those A-framers and trailer-towers out there, but my suggestion to mhaze would be to try living with the motorhome for a while without towing anything.

Surely part of the joy of a motorhome (and advantage over a caravan) is the fact that you are able to stop along the way when something takes your fancy, reverse into a parking space and generally manoeuvre yourself into place? 

Add an A-frame or trailer to the equation and all of that becomes far, far more difficult if not impossible.

We're relatively recent converts from tuggers to motorhomers, but in two years of regular use we've always been able to park where we want, have never felt inhibited by narrow roads - we're only a very few inches wider than a panel van - and have revelled in the freedom of it all.

To my mind - unless, perhaps you're full-timing in an ARV - if you're going to tow anything with anything, better make it a caravan with a car. Not the other way round.


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

*Towing a Smart*

Hi Ash, I tow a Smart on my E650 with no problem. I had the A frame fitted by Chris Cox but on reflection I have seen neater (but not cheaper) installations. Have a good look around for the one which leaves nothing on the front of the Smart- I can't remember the name. There could be a potential problem with the MOT with protruding objects on the front of the car.
Cheers, G


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the advice, as a newby I'm very grateful for all the help I can get - Ash what kind/make of filter have you fitted? I've no intention of towing straight away or all the time. As a mountaineer I often need to park in small spaces and there are many places where I could not park a MH. I also don't fancy leaving the MH parked overnight by the side of the road whilst I'm backpacking or biviing but we'll see how it goes.

Mick


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Mikemoss, I feel I must comment on the debate about towing a car. I was a tugger and bought a panel van conversion (Murvi Morello) but even had problems parking that. Last year we changed to a coachbuilt Starfile EL and it was just about impossible. We spent 2 weeks in the Norfolk area and totally failed to find anywhere to park. It was either a height restriction, weight restriction, tiny spaces or just a total ban on motorhomes. I'm also very dubious about leaving all my goods and chattels in a car park ready for some drug crazed yob to wreck and pilfer my van.
As for narrow lanes, even on an A road last year a truck in the middle of the road smashed a door mirror- cost of replacement £250 + fitting (which I did myself).
No contest for me- the van stays safely on site and the Smart does the running around. Yes, I suppose I'm still basically a caravanner!
Each to their own, we enjoy what we do.
Cheers, G


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Mikemoss said:


> I know I'm running the risk of having my head chopped off by all those A-framers and trailer-towers out there, but my suggestion to mhaze would be to try living with the motorhome for a while without towing anything.
> 
> Surely part of the joy of a motorhome (and advantage over a caravan) is the fact that you are able to stop along the way when something takes your fancy, reverse into a parking space and generally manoeuvre yourself into place?
> 
> ...


Well said Mike!


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hello Grockel and congratulations on your choice of a Murvi (I wrote their website and brochure copy a couple of years back). Maybe we've just been lucky and you've been unlucky with parking places but we have, genuinely, been able to find somewhere to park up everywhere we've wanted to stop while either on our way or out sight-seeing.

Supermarkets, sports clubs and lorry/coach parks are all worth looking out for if normal car parks are in short supply - we just accept that we may have to search a little harder, and walk a little farther, in return for the convenience of having everything with us all the time.

We do deadlock the cab doors and use an additional lock on the habitation door (plus an alarm) although I do accept your point about security (unless, of course, the drug-crazed you-know-whats are busy back at the campsite....)

Anyway, definitely a case of each to their own, and of course there are times when a small car would be much better suited to general mooching down narrow lanes. Mick (mhaze) also came up with a couple of equally valid arguments in favour of towing. Either way, isn't motorhoming brilliant!


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Grockel.
You need Graham's site for parking. Use this and you will not have a problem.
He also has some poi's for your satnav.
http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/Default.htm


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

*water filter*

we fitted a crystal clear filter and water tap so when we go france we get good water all the time....


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Grockel said:


> Hi Mikemoss, I feel I must comment on the debate about towing a car. I was a tugger and bought a panel van conversion (Murvi Morello) but even had problems parking that. Last year we changed to a coachbuilt Starfile EL and it was just about impossible. We spent 2 weeks in the Norfolk area and totally failed to find anywhere to park. It was either a height restriction, weight restriction, tiny spaces or just a total ban on motorhomes. I'm also very dubious about leaving all my goods and chattels in a car park ready for some drug crazed yob to wreck and pilfer my van.
> As for narrow lanes, even on an A road last year a truck in the middle of the road smashed a door mirror- cost of replacement £250 + fitting (which I did myself).
> No contest for me- the van stays safely on site and the Smart does the running around. Yes, I suppose I'm still basically a caravanner!
> Each to their own, we enjoy what we do.
> Cheers, G


Hi, this is slighty off topic but here goes.

Many, many moons ago just before Johns Cross was 'born' I had a K plate Swift Kontiki on a tag axle with about every conceivable extra on it, genny, TV and video, unusual in those days, even an insect killer over the habitation door.

I drove that all over the West Country even right down to Lands End and never had a problem parking or getting anywhere.

Had some wonderfull nights parked in the Welsh mountains and on Dartmore, found some good campsites although the dog decided anywhere within 50 feet of the van was his territory.

Once in Wales on a hair pin bend some idiot made me take the near side bend on a hair pin with the inevitable result the back end dug into the road on an extended tow bar/bike carrier and we got stuck as the chassis twisted slighty and being front wheel drive, one wheel lifted and we were going nowhere!! Eventually a welsh farmer appeared with an old Shogun with a chain and dragged us up round the corner to get us mobile again.

Another time in North Cornwall, I got stuck in fourth gear (the old rice pudding gear box) and the AA could'nt sort it so I had a Range Rover come down from a garage I had at the time in Reading and towed us onto the A30 from where I drove that old van all the way back in fourth gear.

On the hills on the way back, once I started going down, I slowed up and built a big gap in front of me and then floored it, got to the top of the hill. chug,,, chug,,,,,, chug,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, chug and made it on about the last gasp.

Roundabouts, I had right of way, no way was I going to stop! By the time I got back, the clutch was sh***gged!..

Her indoors never went in MH again, dunno why.

Any one else got any interesting 'adventures' ?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Firstly many thanks once more to Swift for their immediate and excellent service ref our aerial problem.

We took our Bolero around the Norfolk Broads and Great Yarmouth area a couple of weeks ago and had no trouble parking that is one of the reasons we went for that size and we can also get it on the drive, we have had a bike rack fitted for now and bought two electric power type bikes for the times we feel we want to pop into small villages abroad etc.

At this moment in time we don't think we will bother towing a car as my Husband has said to me for the times we might want a car such as abroad if we are on a site for a few days we could hire a car, or here in the UK get a taxi and it would probably work out cheaper fas or us personally it would also mean having to store the tow car somewhere.

But as I say we found the Bolero fantastic for getting around in.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

> Firstly many thanks once more to Swift for their immediate and excellent service ref our aerial problem.


Faults found.
*No connectivity between aerial signal.
plug below/behind lower glovebox and aerial.

*12v supply not present at connector behind glovebox. supply is present behind radio (AS)

We are not quite sure where we stand now and we wondered if this is down to Brownhills for poor PDI ? :roll:


----------

